
How have you prepared yourself for emergencies? - oftenwrong
Yes, I mean &quot;prepping&quot;, which doesn&#x27;t have to entail a bunker full of guns and ammo. It could just mean being ready for small natural disasters, or extended unemployment.<p>I have about a month&#x27;s worth of shelf-stable food and water for my family. I have some cash savings on hand. I have basic first aid supplies. I have some relevant outdoor gear like water filters and headlamps. I have blankets and warm clothing such that my family could likely survive winter without heating.
======
gaspoweredcat
sadly my planning for unemployment was drastically underdeveloped, in fact the
only thing i really have preparations for are medical emergencies, due to my
mistrust of doctors i like to ensure im able to treat as much as possible so i
have meds like amoxicillin, metronidazole, dexmethasone, morphine, diazepam,
modafinil plus a few others and the usual OTC meds along with various bandages
and basic surgical equipment.

other than that i have a few options for off grid power in case of extended
periods of power loss

